# Cher Car Kennels - Thoughts?



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm still on the search for the right breeder.

I've met several kennels in the state now and have been to 2 clubs - I have my preference for a breeder right now - but it's very doubtful that she will have any pups out of this litter that will have my name on it (long list of others waiting)

Cher Car is over north of Lansing and I have a trip planned there soon to see their new litter and meet the mom: German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherds for Sale, German Shepherd in Michigan, Working German Shepherds

Does anyone have any experience with this kennel? 

Carole seems to be the real deal but there are a few flags I see as potential problems - just from looking at the website - which is why I have a visit planned. 

Thanks!

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

If you are in Michigan check out Alta Tollhaus if you want show line, or Wildhaus for working line.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

How did it go with the other kennels/clubs you visited?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So they breed 4 different breeds? They have the male listed as Ch. but I think he's a UKC champion, not AKC. Really should have the UKC listed in the title because you can't actually use Ch in front of a dog's name without its being an AKC title.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm not seeing anything particularly impressive, and it's off putting how many breeds they produce. Their color is a little pale for my taste, and the bicolor has too pointy of a face. Just my personal preferences though has nothing to do with health or temperament/drive.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I prefer breeders who breed one type of dog and put all their efforts into doing it well and maintaining/improving the standard of that breed. The fact that they breed four types of dogs and also promote the blue color GSD (a color fault in the breed standard) immediately puts me off of this kennel. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> PM sent


I tried to get a dog from them when I began my search but they are very late to respond and when they do it's a very short sentence response which seemed very rude to me. I know they are a big operation and probably get a hundred emails a day but still. Their dutch shepherd waiting list is extremely long so I moved on. But I hear they produce great dogs so I'm not bashing them, they just seem too big to care about everyone who contacts them. Maybe if you come out there to Michigan they treat you better, and someone here has a beautiful dutchie from them.


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the couple of PM's folks (and the posts) - I appreciate it.

Cher Car actually got back with me VIA email within the same day. They were courteous and pleasant when we spoke on the phone as well, never got any 'short' replies from them.

That said - I have spoken and met a few reputable breeders (like Wildhaus) - and the conversations we had were vastly different from one another. The kennels and clubs I've visited so far have been great and very enlightening on the nuances of finding, training and living with your GSD pup - but I'm don't feel like I'm really any closer to finding the right one, lol.

The 2 that I'm highly considering at the moment are Wildhaus and Atla-Tollhaus - the problem is Alta is sky high (at least in my eyes) for their pups - and unfortunately Wildhaus (I'll know for sure on the 17th) may or may not have a large enough litter to accommodate - plus they really prefer 'working homes' and while I plan to participate in IPO/Sch - I'm a novice at best and haven't owned a dog in several years - making me less appealing VS a more experienced, competition type owner.

I appreciate the feedback folks 

Suppose it's just a waiting game at this point - with a dash of luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Galathiel said:


> So they breed 4 different breeds? They have the male listed as Ch. but I think he's a UKC champion, not AKC. Really should have the UKC listed in the title because you can't actually use Ch in front of a dog's name without its being an AKC title.


The kennel does not register their dogs with AKC. Contact them for the reason.
I have heard different things, but best to go to the source for that info.


> Wildhaus (I'll know for sure on the 17th) may or may not have a large enough litter to accommodate - plus they really prefer 'working homes' and while I plan to participate in IPO/Sch - I'm a novice at best and haven't owned a dog in several years - making me less appealing VS a more experienced, competition type owner.


FWIW, if you are interested in a puppy from this breeding, you should still make contact with Chris and let her know what your goals are. Because working homes are always preferred, being a novice isn't necessarily a bad thing. We all start somewhere and the level of commitment is what they tend to look at. Some of the pet homes they've sold to have ended up getting MACH titles, IPO titles and PAM on the same dog! Don't sell yourself short if you do want a pup from them  I can guarantee you would not regret it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally know 2 dogs from them (dutchies).

I'd stick with wildhaus or ask her for a recommendation on a upcoming litter that she knows about. I don't see Chris leading you astray.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I personally know 2 dogs from them (dutchies).
> 
> I'd stick with wildhaus or ask her for a recommendation on a upcoming litter that she knows about. I don't see Chris leading you astray.


What about their dutchies do you not like?


----------

